# What are the foods that cause you trouble?



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

I have several, but spaghetti sauce is the worst for me. That will do me in. Does not matter what time of day I would eat it, but once I do, I have the worst burning pain from it. Eating anything in the evening causes me trouble. But once in awhile I just get hungry for something tasty. So last night I snacked on potato chips. They were so good. I even watched how many I ate. I guess I ate too many. I had burning pain and a lump in my throat.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

For me, anything with tomatoes or lots of cheese is off limits. Also mint and chocolate, coffee, tea, and soda. For some reason, canned tuna packed in water really bothers me too. Maybe it's the high amount of salt in it. Fried foods, too, of course. I get chest pressure, as if the food is just stuck there, and lumps in my throat.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I fou added milk and spices--especially hot peppers--to madge's list, that would have been mine.It has now been 8 years and counting since my last reflux event and I do eat everything.Mark


----------



## 22331 (Jan 2, 2007)

Coffee, anthything with tomato, chocolate, minty stuff, fried stuff, aspirin/motrin/regular vitamins, carbonation/caffeine, alcohol, onions sometimes, garlic sometimes. LOL, it goes on and on....


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

Worst foods for IBS-C people are ROCESSED CHEESE - like pouring glue down your intestines my colonic terapists tells meWHITE PROCESSED BREAD -really bad if you eat a lot daily(more than1 slice a day)PROCESSED CEREALS- Corn Flakes are among the worst ,in fact in the early days of the cereal it was banned for causing bowel stimulation ,which in those days was thought to be immoral for causing stimulation in the anus was taboo


----------



## 20637 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi! I just recently found that I cannot tolerate apple juice-- I was so thirsty one day and stopped in at the local convenience store and the only "healthy" thing I could find was some wonderful-looking cold apple juice. Well... it might as well have been battery acid, because it burned so bad and I got lots of pain afterwards for several hours. I don't know if it was the cold or the juice itself, or the combination of the two. Orange juice has always bothered me, but I didn't think the apple would be that bad. My body can no longer tolerate anything greasy or fried anywhere, anytime. Carbonated drinks hurt too.


----------



## patience2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello all. Long time since I've been on here! But the acid reflux symptoms seem to have worsed lately, and thus I'm seeking out help.Anything too acidic for me -- apple juice can be okay, but definitely not OJ. Anything with peppers, onions, tomatoes, of course. Most of you have mentioned those.Anything too heavy or oil-based, hence the spaghetti that someone mentioned. But also fast-food of any type.And sodas.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I can't handle apple juice either. I never could, even as a child. Same thing with orange or grapefruit juice and tomato juice. I'd always get anal burning. As for pineapple juice, I can drink a little and within half an hour have three or four canker sores in my mouth. My brother and mom have the same problem. As I got older, even whole fruits (apples, oranges, grapefruits, plums) started to really cause bloating and gas. Little did I know that it was the beginning of IBS for me. But I've always had trouble with acidic fruits and juices. (Cranberry juice isn't good either; what a pity... I love it.)I remember trying some enzyme products about ten years ago, but they didn't really help, unfortunately. Guess everyone must be different.


----------



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

I have not been on here in awhile. Tomato sauce & barbecue sauce just kill me. Oh the pain. Sometimes if I want to eat that, I will take a pepcid ac before and it does help.


----------

